# Type of ceiling texture?



## slapshot16 (5 mo ago)

Good morning,

My house is 15 years old. I repaired a section of ceiling and ready for texturing. Unfortunately I cannot determine the texturing tool used for this design. I tried a 9inx13in oval texture brush but the result is crows feet, which I knew before testing out on a scrap piece of drywall. I tried thick and various diluted stages of joint compound but nothing close. Any suggestions? FYI....texturing is new to me.

Thank you, Duane


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

crows foot brush with thin mud. "stomp"


----------



## slapshot16 (5 mo ago)

picks drywall said:


> crows foot brush with thin mud. "stomp"


thank you, will try this weekend


----------

